
Google Will "Feed The Winners" And "Starve The Losers" -- Like Wave - davidedicillo
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-will-feed-the-winners-and-starve-the-losers-like-wave-2011-1?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
eidorianu
2011: Chrome OS

